# Was ist der Unterschied zwischen ArrayList und Vector?



## NDEBUG (29. Jul 2009)

Der Titel sagt alles. Was isn da der Unterschied? Sind ja ähnlich implementiert mit ähnlichen Methoden. Ist da eins von performanter? Und welches verbraucht weniger Speicher?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (29. Jul 2009)

ArrayList ist neu
Vector ist alt

ArrayList ist neu ins Collection Framework reingekommen
Vector wurde "retrofittet" (angepasst das ins Collection Framwork passt)

Vector ist synchronisiert
ArrayList nicht (wenn man synch will: Collections.synchronizedList(list))

ArrayList ist auf jeden Fall zu bevorzugen


----------



## M4x0r (29. Jul 2009)

Vector or ArrayList -- which is better? - JavaWorld


----------



## NDEBUG (29. Jul 2009)

Danke für die Antworten und den Link. Die Seite sieht nützlich aus.


----------

